# Who's been to Maldives (or Hainan Island)?



## Troopers (Aug 11, 2010)

It looks like where finalizing our trip to Maldives.  Has anyone been there?  Any tips or suggestions?  I haven't started on trip planning yet (other than late March/early April timeframe).

Thanks.

Added: anyone been to Hainan Island?  We're thinking about stopping at Hainan Island on our way to Maldives.  This will be part of our annual Asia trip.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been to Hainan island twice. we joined one around-the-island tour in China and another tour from Hong Kong.  Hainan island is called the Hawaii of the East.  I don't think it was worth it to go to Haikou but definitely worthwhile to visit sanya for a few days.  there are some nice hotels at sanya and I saw some exchanges available at RCI and II but mostly at Haikou.  My family plans to go back to Sanya again next year when we visit China on our annual trip.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Well, after spending some time looking at flights, it appears it’s a trek from Hainan Island to Maldives.  We may have to skip Hainan Island as it seems out of the way (flight wise).  I was planning to go there also because we have RMB that we haven’t “smuggled in on the black market” yet (exchange into USD).  Also, I hear the golf is decent there.

When we visit Taiwan annually (about a 2.5 week trip), we typically visit somewhere else (Philippines, Korea, Vietnam, etc.) for up to a week.  Maybe just Taiwan and Maldives (via Singapore) next year.


----------



## wgood (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Maldives*

The Maldives are spectacular but isolated. Airport is on it's own atoll and you get to your resort by boat or plane. All the resorts are out on individual atolls. In some cases they are many miles from the capital of Mali. The Maldives is a muslim country and liquor is banned everywhere except the resorts. Don't bring any with you on the plane as it will likely be confiscated at the airport until you leave. Diving is terrific. You should have a wonderful time.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 16, 2010)

maldives is best value for beach accommodations in the world. splurge. no need to be in male. if your resort has seaplane transfers, and your international flights dont line up, dont overnight in male. for that 1/2 nights, go with resort that has speedboat transfers.  

dont feel any need to go to hainan etc, youre not going to be impressed, and more likely disappointed. there is no comparison to hawaii. instead go to bali, thailand, etc. not going to find beaches like maldives though. best beaches in thailand might be krabi area.


----------

